
StackOverflow's engineer on why they moved away from Cloudflare (2017) - krn
https://blog.serverfault.com/2017/01/09/surviving-the-next-dns-attack/#comment-3092525935
======
detaro
EDIT: nevermind. You need to load Disqus if your browser doesn't jump to a
comment ;)

~~~
krn
The URL points to the comment made by Mark Henderson, the author of the
article.

~~~
detaro
Ah, disqus caught by the adblocker. I thought to check for comments, but
without disqus it showed a few (I guess native) comments that had nothing to
do with it either.

